# Skipping chemicals on Festa Juice Shiraz



## tbayav8er (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I started a pail of pasteurized Festa Juice Shiraz not long ago. I didn't add any bentonite at the beginning, and I don't plan on adding any clarifying agents, or -sorbate. All I plan on doing is racking every 3 months and adding k-meta. Any ideas on how long it will take to clear?

Cheers


----------



## DoctorCAD (Mar 22, 2016)

It will clear when it clears. Too many variables to try to guess a firm date.


----------



## Tnuscan (Mar 22, 2016)

Post as you progress, share the information.


----------



## Spikedlemon (Mar 23, 2016)

Magnotta's instructions do not include any clarifiers or sorbate.

I've got two buckets of the Fresh juice going right now (Char & Zin). Talking with Magnotta directly: they recommend using time, instead, to clarify the wines. They estimated it should be about 4 months from start to finish.


----------



## tbayav8er (Mar 24, 2016)

Spikedlemon said:


> Magnotta's instructions do not include any clarifiers or sorbate.
> 
> I've got two buckets of the Fresh juice going right now (Char & Zin). Talking with Magnotta directly: they recommend using time, instead, to clarify the wines. They estimated it should be about 4 months from start to finish.




Not even bentonite?


----------



## heatherd (Mar 24, 2016)

I have done juice buckets without bentonite and it works fine. Clearing time for me is 3-6 months.


----------



## tbayav8er (Mar 25, 2016)

Thanks! Took me about 15 wine kits before I realized how important of an ingredient "time" is. All these kits come with chemicals so you can get the wine in bottles ASAP. I've found that even with a drill mounted wine whip, it's impossible to completely degas the wine. I figure by just letting it bulk age, it will degas and clarify naturally. Plus, I won't be left with all these chemicals in my wine.


----------



## Spikedlemon (Mar 25, 2016)

Here's their, rather basic, instructions.
Link


----------

